# Arcania fall of setarrif startet nicht



## Stoni94 (22. Oktober 2011)

Guten morgen buffed community 

Und zwar ich habe das Problem das Arcania Fall of Setarrif nicht starten will.
És wird ungefähr 5 sec im Task Manager angezeigt verschwinden dann aber ohne Fehlermeldung und wenn ich es ein paar mal öffne
bekomme ich die Meldung Arcania Addon is already running.
Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll ich habe die treiber aktualisiert, den sound auf 16k und 48k hz gestellt und habe es mehrmals neu installiert in dem vorgegebenen installations ordner.

Ich danke im voraus für die hilfe 
mfg stoni


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2011)

Poste mal deine PC Daten, das ist immer ganz hilfreich als Grundlage zur Problemlösung...

CPU
RAM
Graka
Netzteil
Sonstiges

Ansonsten könnte es an der Direct X version liegen, lad dir mal die aktuellste herunter.
Grafikkartentreiber aktualisieren solltest du auch

Dann nochmal testen und gucken was passiert.


----------



## Stoni94 (22. Oktober 2011)

ok 
cpu : AMD Athlon II X4 620 Prozessor (4CPUs), ~ 2,6Ghz
Ram: 8192 mb ram 
Graka: Ati Radeon HD 5700 series 2x mal mit crossfire verbunden insgesamt 1748 mb
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 ultimate 64bit
Directx version 11 

ich hab noch meine dxdiag reingepackt 

mfg stoni


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass dein Rechner phasenverschoben zur normalen Zeit läuft.
Wir reden doch grade vom dem Gothic 4 Addon was nächsten Dienstag erscheint oder ?


----------



## Stoni94 (22. Oktober 2011)

Jab das arcania addon fall of setarrif 
Die vollversion läuft ohne Probleme.


mfg stoni


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Oktober 2011)

und du hast eine legale Vollversion, obwohl man das Addon noch nicht kaufen kann.


----------



## Stoni94 (22. Oktober 2011)

Habs mir vorgestern beim Libro gekauft.
Also jab hab die legale hat 14,99 euro gekostet.


mfg stoni


----------



## ink0gnito (24. Oktober 2011)

Tja, nicht jeder Laden verkauft die Spiele auch erst am Release Tag.Der Media Markt bei uns z.B hat sehr oft Spiele bereits ~4 Tage vorm Release Day draussen zum Kaufen =D


----------



## Stoni94 (24. Oktober 2011)

Oder ist es möglich das das spiel irgend nen patch braucht zum starten ? 
Und der patch am 25ten oktober kommt


----------



## ink0gnito (24. Oktober 2011)

Kurze frage nebenbei, braucht man für das AddOn das Hauptspiel?Wäre ärgerlich, da ich meins vor ca 6 Monate verkauft habe


----------



## Stoni94 (24. Oktober 2011)

Nö Hauptspiel braucht man nicht is ein standalone addon 

mfg stoni


----------



## ink0gnito (24. Oktober 2011)

Top, Danke für die gute Nachricht


----------



## Stoni94 (24. Oktober 2011)

Np bringe gern gute Nachrichten 
Ich bräuchte noch ne gute Idee wie ich das spiel zum laufen bringe ^^


mfg stoni


----------



## Stoni94 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ok heute ist mal was neues gekommen da ist einmal dagestanden Arcania fall of setarrif funktioniert nicht mehr.
Dann hab ichs gleich ein 2tes mal probiert aber dann ists nichtmehr gekommen.

mfg stoni


----------



## Stoni94 (29. Oktober 2011)

So könnt closen hab den fehler gefunden wenn jmd den gleichen fehler hat schreibt mich einfach an. 

mfg stoni


----------



## misterbiber (16. November 2011)

Hi@all...

Also ich habe mir jetzt auch das Addon zu Arcania über Steam gekauft.

Ich habe das selbe Problem wie oben gennant. Das Spiel tut als würde es Starten, bleibt dann aber doch in Windows stecken und bringt nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung.

Hat jetzt hier jemand eine Lösung dafür gefunden, mit der man das Spiel auch starten kann?

Stoni anzuschreiben hat mir nichts gebracht. 

Und die Eigeninitiative die Lösung direkt zu veröffentlichen besitzt er wohl leider auch nicht. Also somit keine Hilfe.

Was ich bisher rausfinden könnte ist, das dem Spiel bzw. Steam die nötigen Rechte fehlen den Savegameordner zu erstellen.

Denn wenn man im Ordner ---> Eigene Dateien/ Dokumente/ den Ordner "Arcania - Addon" erstellt kann man das Spiel zwar starten, jedoch bleibt das Speichern des Spiels ohne folgen.

Somit muss man jedesmal wieder von Vorne anfangen und das ist ja auch keine Lösung.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand eine Lösung hat und diese dann bitte nicht für sich behält, bzw im Forum hier mitteilen könnte  was ja auch Sinn der Sache ist...


Vielen Dank.


misterbiber


----------

